
Oculus Quest and Rift S Pre-Orders Are Live - runesoerensen
https://www.oculus.com/blog/game-on-oculus-quest-and-rift-s-pre-orders-are-live-shipping-begins-may-21/
======
bryanlarsen
The ars review of the Quest is really glowing:
[https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/04/oculus-quest-
review-2...](https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/04/oculus-quest-
review-2019s-best-new-gaming-system-is-wireless-affordable-vr/)

------
Fnoord
Not sure its a Good Thing (tm) Oculus is part of Facebook. I'm not touching
anything by Facebook with a 10 foot pole.

~~~
HeWhoLurksLate
TBH, I'm not sure if it's that bad of a thing either. I'm also pretty cynical
in regards to FB, and deleted my account.

------
DuskStar
Am I missing something, or does the Rift-S page [0] not mention the device
specs anywhere? That's killing the (minimal) remaining interest I had.

0: [https://www.oculus.com/rift-s/](https://www.oculus.com/rift-s/)

~~~
mikenew
You don't advertise things you aren't proud of.

Valve will be doing a full reveal of the Index tomorrow, and based on what we
know so far it will be more expensive and vastly better. At the very least it
will be a headset designed for PC gaming by a company that cares about it,
rather than a rebranded Windows Mixed Reality headset with a few extra
cameras.

~~~
ihuman
Valve already revealed the index today
[https://www.valvesoftware.com/en/index](https://www.valvesoftware.com/en/index)
[https://store.steampowered.com/app/1059530/Valve_Index_Heads...](https://store.steampowered.com/app/1059530/Valve_Index_Headset/)

~~~
Rebelgecko
Yikes, $1,000. I was really hoping it would be cost competitive with Oculus

~~~
neetdeth
I'm actually happy to see this. Strongly feel that the current generation of
headsets are not good enough and VR needs at least one more cycle of pushing
the envelope at the high end price point before finding mass market success.

Unfortunately, GPU performance per watt/$ seems to be capping out just short
of the goal.

------
jonplackett
Cordless Beatsaber = TAKE MY MONEY!

------
throwayEngineer
I've been thinking about how people with excess income SHOULD act.

Giving money to unethical companies sounds like bad capitalism.

A cool product is interesting, but feeding a company or person who has lost
the ability to be held accountable is dangerous.

If a company is evil (Apple/Facebook), it's bad capitalism to purchase from
them.

